# eggy bread?



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

hey all, my cookhouse does 'eggy bread' in the mornings, i asked the chef what it is and aparentley its bead soaked in whisked egg then fried, good or bad? my usual breakfast consists of 1 slice eggy bread, small portion baked beans, small portion tinned tomatos, 2 slices toast with peanut butter then small portion porrige with 1 scoop of progain, whats the general consensus on that? (i apologise for any spelling mistakes im terrible!)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

its mainly the frying that is a problem mate, im not too sure how acceptable it is , i would think it depends on what your doing. if your just after a bulk then dont see why not but if your doing it clean i would limit how often you eat fried food


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Depends how much fat he uses to fr, i make that at home in a non stick pan - no oil or butter.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I take it from the term cookhouse that you are talking military and from my experience there will probably be alot of fat. Get the chef to cook you a special order or poached eggs on toast would be a good replacement.:lift:


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

yes im in the army sorry forgot to mention that, the chef wouldnt just do me a special order because im in afghanistan and theres only two chefs catering for around 40 of us so there rushed off their feet, i havent seen them being cooked but they are probly in a lot of fat as you said, i have to do CV 6 times a week so the fat shouldnt hurt anyway, im looking to bulk up without adding any fat, it seems to be going well so far, the progress is slow but iv only been out here a month and my strength seems to have stayed the same but iv got a lot more ripped, probly the best shape iv ever been in, im getting a camera sent out so ill try post some pics up when i get it, thanks for the advice all.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Tommo, what regiment are you in? I sent off my Army application last week


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

Im a in the REME, airborne tho done p company last april, what are you after joining mate?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

tommolad said:


> Im a in the REME, airborne tho done p company last april, what are you after joining mate?


Well I'm on the Para Insight course in April, would like to do p-coy and get my wings


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i have a few mates in the paras and i will say one thing they are all as crazy as sin. good lads but up for anything they always have been


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

My dad and one of my brothers were 1 para.

I love eggy bread - specialy with icing sugar yum!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> My dad and one of my brothers were 1 para.
> 
> I love eggy bread - specialy with icing sugar yum!


1 para eh? cool, next stop SAS!


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

P company is emotional I did the all arms, which to even get on you have to pass a 4 week 'Pre Para' doing runs around 9m every morning and tabs (fast weighted marches) ranging from 3 miles to 11 (the shorter the faster) every afternoon and a swim session in the evening. Then up in catterick where you do P company its 2 and a half weeks 'build up' and then test week, absolutley nails!

P.S its not 1 Para anymore its SFSG


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

oh yeah robbieidont, i forgot to say, stop the weights asap and run like mad. I went on Pre para 101KG and on the weigh in for my milling I was 79KG, muscle does nothing for you on P coy


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

tommolad said:


> oh yeah robbieidont, i forgot to say, stop the weights asap and run like mad. I went on Pre para 101KG and on the weigh in for my milling I was 79KG, muscle does nothing for you on P coy


lol, I was all ready to write...

" I've now dropped all my weights work... "

I'm swapping any weights sessions out for bodyweight stuff, box jumps, burpees, pressups, pull ups, sit ups etc.

The school round the corner is letting me use their football field to do sprints on and I have just downloaded the beep test audio!

All I need to do then is get some of the fear out of me


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

sounds good mate, thats the **** you need to be doing, i wouldnt worry too much about the bleep test, its ok to judge your fittness every now and again but i wouldnt use it to train, find the biggest hill you can and do reps of 10, as many sets as you can find, sprint up then slow and recover on your way back down, thats what you mostly do on the course anyway, theres nothing to worry about mate, the way it works with para reg blokes is you get trained up over something like 4 months im not sure the time but you train everyday and by the time you get to test week your in awesome shape and you can easily smash it. unlike us all arms who get thrashed 3 times a day for 8 weeks before starting test week absolutley ****ed from all the revious sessions!! its all good fun though and the friends you make going through that will last for life, airborne!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Cool, cheers buddy, I tried eggy bread yesterday, very nice!!


----------

